# HGH - How fast do the ‘healing properties’ kick in?



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi,

I know with HGH it's more of a long term thing, but when we are talking about injuries like inflamed tendons and strain/torn muscles, how fast does it take to help?

I've got a couple of niggles atm, and was considering using HGH for summer anyway. My question was, although the HGH is going to be more beneficial months down the line, will the dose of HGH immediately start to help repair? Within days? My assumption would be yes - as we are just increasing what the body has to help repair anyway. Any good answers to this?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

@swole troll is probably the best to answer this, he used it after his pec tear.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

From research ive done on HGH its a bit of a grey area but most claim 2-3 months for any real benefits.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

I ran a myriad of study backed supplements and rehab methods but the peptides I used were 100mcg of each ghrp2 and mod grf followed 10 mins later by 2iu of hgh

I was also pinning 250mcg of bpc around the pec tendon twice daily

I was told I wouldn't be able to bench for 6 months post surgery

I was back benching a pvc pipe within 8 weeks and an empty barbell within 10 weeks iirc

The physio was amazed with my rate of progress

So in my experience it worked pretty quickly

I think it's the hyperplasia that can take months

Enhanced healing and lipolysis occurs within hours of injecting if I'm not mistaken @Pscarb


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

swole troll said:


> I ran a myriad of study backed supplements and rehab methods but the peptides I used were 100mcg of each ghrp2 and mod grf followed 10 mins later by 2iu of hgh
> 
> I was also pinning 250mcg of bpc around the pec tendon twice daily
> 
> ...


 you are correct buddy, it does take longer for hyperplasia longer but the rate that this happens relies on much more than the GH you take, GH will not build new tissue the IGF-1 that it releases will.

one of the main problems with GH use is many will just inject it and expect things to happen whilst they are not getting enough sleep, not eating and activating MPS at important times through the day, it takes much more than just injecting GH for it to give results of any type.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ljb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know with HGH it's more of a long term thing, but when we are talking about injuries like inflamed tendons and strain/torn muscles, how fast does it take to help?
> 
> I've got a couple of niggles atm, and was considering using HGH for summer anyway. My question was, although the HGH is going to be more beneficial months down the line, will the dose of HGH immediately start to help repair? Within days? My assumption would be yes - as we are just increasing what the body has to help repair anyway. Any good answers to this?


 to be honest, GH would not be the first stop for inflamed tendons or strained/torn muscle peptides such as BPC157 and TB500 would be the first thing i would use.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> to be honest, GH would not be the first stop for inflamed tendons or strained/torn muscle peptides such as BPC157 and TB500 would be the first thing i would use.


 Do you have any experience of using BPC157 or TB500 Paul?

Had a rotator cuff injury for ages and it's just not getting that much better very quickly and have heard that TB500 can be good.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Smitch said:


> Do you have any experience of using BPC157 or TB500 Paul?
> 
> Had a rotator cuff injury for ages and it's just not getting that much better very quickly and have heard that TB500 can be good.


 yes mate loads, i used both before they became the in peptides to use buddy


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> yes mate loads, i used both before they became the in peptides to use buddy


 Would you rate them for healing properties over other peptides and GH?

Not expecting miracles but any improvement would be better than nothing currently.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate if the injury is ligament/tendon based (BPC157) or inflammation (TB500)


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

swole troll said:


> I ran a myriad of study backed supplements and rehab methods but the peptides I used were 100mcg of each ghrp2 and mod grf followed 10 mins later by 2iu of hgh
> 
> I was also pinning 250mcg of bpc around the pec tendon twice daily
> 
> ...


 Do you think that's down to bpc though and not the HGH? I've used bpc with results before


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> yes mate if the injury is ligament/tendon based (BPC157) or inflammation (TB500)


 Yeah I rate bpc, had a groin tendon injury before. Never used tb500, is that for more muscular trouble? My only point was I'm thinking of finally using HGH as a constant supp, but was wondering if it was gonna add any benefit instantly or whether I'd be best off with bpc.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

swole troll said:


> I ran a myriad of study backed supplements and rehab methods but the peptides I used were 100mcg of each ghrp2 and mod grf followed 10 mins later by 2iu of hgh
> 
> I was also pinning 250mcg of bpc around the pec tendon twice daily
> 
> ...


 A combo of bpc tb and your growth of choice should be ridiculous for recovery.

The results in friends who've run MK and bpc has been unreal.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

would think it would start from the first injection. It's not as if HGH has to build up in the system. Just takes time to heal it wont kick in 3weeks later then boooosh, all healed up that same night.


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> would think it would start from the first injection. It's not as if HGH has to build up in the system. Just takes time to heal it wont kick in 3weeks later then boooosh, all healed up that same night.


 That's what I would have assumed, but I wanted to check


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Ljb said:


> Do you think that's down to bpc though and not the HGH? I've used bpc with results before


 i dont know mate

i only tore my pec off once and i just threw the kitchen sink at the recovery so hard for me to decipher what had me back in roughly 30% of the predicted estimate time of recovery

but one things for sure something (or multiple things) definitely worked very well

i did run a fair bit of stuff

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/296187-swole-trolls-pec-major-detachment-recovery-log/?do=embed


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

They are synergistic.

Rat studies show that BPC increases receptor (can't remember which ones *-blasts) on tendons and ligaments which GH works on.

So both will be doing the job.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

simonboyle said:


> They are synergistic.
> 
> Rat studies show that BPC increases receptor (can't remember which ones *-blasts) on tendons and ligaments which GH works on.
> 
> So both will be doing the job.


 rodent studies should not be used to give examples of it use to humans unless you provide the conversion in a dose for humans, for example, rats given clen built muscle yet when you convert the dose used for rats the human dose would be over 400mcg a dose that would kill a human.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> rodent studies should not be used to give examples of it use to humans unless you provide the conversion in a dose for humans, for example, rats given clen built muscle yet when you convert the dose used for rats the human dose would be over 400mcg a dose that would kill a human.


 Yes. HED is important.

It was merely to show a mechanism of action that links the two.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> yes mate if the injury is ligament/tendon based (BPC157) or inflammation (TB500)


 Thanks mate, I've order some bpc to use now daily and the tb to take weekly after loading.

Have you done anything on you blog or put any dosing protocols up on here I can look at?

I ruptured my shoulder rotator cuff last year and it's just not really fixing up too well.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Smitch said:


> Thanks mate, I've order some bpc to use now daily and the tb to take weekly after loading.
> 
> Have you done anything on you blog or put any dosing protocols up on here I can look at?
> 
> I ruptured my shoulder rotator cuff last year and it's just not really fixing up too well.


 there is a protocol on here buddy but I have no idea where it is, when I get home from the hospital I will write one in this thread mate


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> there is a protocol on here buddy but I have no idea where it is, when I get home from the hospital I will write one in this thread mate


 Thanks mate, appreciate it.

Hope you're on the mend. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

I would just point out that there is a misconception about tendon injuries. We used to think that overuse tendon injuries caused chronic inflammation. But research now shows that non-inflammatory degenerated tendon conditions are FAR more common. Hence, NSAID, ice and tb500 may not be needed. Get a scan and be 100% that inflammation is present.

Tendon injuries usually respond better to heat than ice


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

I and a few mates have all used BPC with superb results, from bicep, to pectoral, to deltoid injuries. TB500 I have yet to use, but as I understand it is more for soft tissue repair.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dannyb0yb said:


> I would just point out that there is a misconception about tendon injuries. We used to think that overuse tendon injuries caused chronic inflammation. But research now shows that non-inflammatory degenerated tendon conditions are FAR more common. Hence, NSAID, ice and tb500 may not be needed. Get a scan and be 100% that inflammation is present.
> 
> Tendon injuries usually respond better to heat than ice


 if the issue is tendon related then the better peptide is BPC157 far better than TB500


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Pscarb said:


> if the issue is tendon related then the better peptide is BPC157 far better than TB500


 Ah okay, fair point. It was simply to highlight the usually assumed and mistaken idea about tendons being inflamed.

Also, a little off topic, but my understanding is that inflammation (a little, not overly chronic amounts) is actually good and nessesary.

Inflammation is for instance bumped up for an hour after training and helps with the repair/healing process


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dannyb0yb said:


> Ah okay, fair point. It was simply to highlight the usually assumed and mistaken idea about tendons being inflamed.
> 
> Also, a little off topic, but my understanding is that inflammation (a little, not overly chronic amounts) is actually good and nessesary.
> 
> Inflammation is for instance bumped up for an hour after training and helps with the repair/healing process


 that is correct TB500 should never be used for that and only used for chronic inflammation of a joint


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Would BPC157 work for speeding up repair of a severed tendon?

be interested if something could help recovery time with this.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Flipper said:


> Would BPC157 work for speeding up repair of a severed tendon?
> 
> be interested if something could help recovery time with this.


 i assume it is still attached? if so then yes it will as part of a recovery protocol that includes rest from the gym


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> i assume it is still attached? if so then yes it will as part of a recovery protocol that includes rest from the gym


 It was surgically reattached yes. Thank you, much appreciated.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Flipper said:


> It was surgically reattached yes. Thank you, much appreciated.


 then yes mate 350mcg twice a day will certainly help mate


----------

